# Software for touch screen Dvd/mp3/gps



## lmnopo (Jan 25, 2008)

okay, I purchased an in dash double din DVD/Mp3/GPS unit, however, it's a chinese unit by Innovatek (IN-621TS). I really HATE the software installed on it (the radio screen is reminiscent of the blue screen of death) and was wondering if there's any way to reprogram it or change its factory software, and where I may find it. Thanks!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Only chance is the manufacturer.


----------

